# [Suche] was zum Schalten per Ethernet



## Maxl (26 Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach etwas nicht ganz außergewöhnlichen, aber es sollte preisgünstig sein.
Und zwar brauche ich quasi eine Steckerdose (230V Schuko) mit Ethernet-Anschluss, sodass ich die Dose von der Ferne schalten kann. Wichtig an der Sache ist: das Schalten muss entweder per snmp oder eine fertige Oberfläche möglich sein.
Alternativ (bzw. zusätzlich) suche ich noch irgendeinen einfachen Logic-Controller, ebenfalls mit Ethernet, um ebenfalls Dinge von der Ferne schalten zu können.
Da das ganze für eine Studentenprojekt ist, soll es natürlich möglichst preisgünstig sein. Wer kennt hier passende Lösungen?

lg Maxl


----------



## Baal (26 Juni 2010)

Hallo ,

schau doch mal bei Pollin nach AVR-NET IO .

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MTQ5OTgxOTk-/Bausaetze/Diverse/Bausatz_AVR_NET_IO.html

Wenn man da eine Relais Stufe nachschaltet sollten da auch 230 V möglich sein .

Gruß Baal


----------



## vierlagig (26 Juni 2010)

möglichst preisgünstig? selber bauen? 
es gibt halt preise die sich manchmal auch noch an angebot und nachfrage orientieren müssen...

http://futurecomp.de/Rest-Sonderpos...nfratec-Steckdosenleiste-4fach-IP::14579.html

"Die PM 4-IPS ist SNMP fähig"

stolze und knappe 300taler...


----------



## Deltal (26 Juni 2010)

Geht auch mit Webserver?

http://www.reichelt.de/?ACTION=3;GR...wQARkAAHW@T0Yc6433f31b1b61f5d03b348ba378011b4

http://www.heise.de/ct/projekte/Netz-Schalter-284123.htmlhttp://www.heise.de/ct/projekte/Netz-Schalter-284123.html


----------



## jabba (26 Juni 2010)

Wiesemann und Theis kenne ich schon aus den C64'iger Tagen das die so etwas zuverlässig anbieten können.
Liegt aber mit 2E/2A auch bei 354€ incl Mwst.

Siehe Wut.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe sowas bei allnet schon gesehen:

http://www.allnet-shop.de/oxid.php/sid/d4cc41db56979fe1e84721775214fb90/cl/details/cnid/6fe460a7b1dd749f0.49615229/anid/6fe460a7b66a29cb0.91106204/%3Cb%3EALLNET%20Netzwerksteckdose%20ALL3075%20%3C_B%3E%3Cbr%3EF%FCr%20alle,%20die%20eine%20simple%20L%F6sung%20zum%20schalten%20ihrer%20Verbraucher%20ben%F6tigen./

Edit: OK, Reichelt hat ihn günstiger ...


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Juni 2010)

Digitronic Digiweb3 könnte was für Dich sein:
http://www.digitronic.com/digiweb/start.php?link=produkte/digiweb3.php


----------



## himbeergeist (2 Juli 2010)

........ ich habe das hier im Einsatz

http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQARkAACjlX3k48205d64f849d0fc0f7d4a41ff4ca626


----------

